# Cats and...aquarium



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi
Having a cat, I decided to adopt some fishes as well. My tank is still in cycling. Anyone has cats and aquarium? I'm just wondering how your cats behave around the tank. Any crazy jumps into the water?
cheers


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I have both cats and fish. My cats are pretty good with the aquarium, although I never leave them unsupervised in the room when I have the tank lid off (when doing water changes). When the lid is off they will sometime hop up and peer into the tank, with me keeping a close eye on them, but they've never tried to "catch" a fish or jump into the water. Good luck with your cycling.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

My cats seem oddly uninterested in my aquarium. Apollo is more interested in the fish food to be honest. He always comes running when I'm feeding the fish. He must like how it smells!

Athena sometimes sits and watches the fish, but I'm not sure she really understands what they are or that there's any way for her to touch them. Also the way my tank is set up, it'd be impossible for them to get the lid off, so I'm not worried.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

My cats completely ignore the tank. They just aren't interested at all. Plus it's water- a cat's number one enemy!

They do like the fish food though, once Evie stuck her whole head in the pot and got a face covered in flakes! But they only come running as they know after fish feeding is 'night night treats' time.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

All of my cats enjoy watching the tank from time to time, but no one loves it as much as Cindy Lou does. She antagonizes the fish, swatting the glass and stalking them. Once, my sister's cat jumped into the tank when he didn't realize the lid was off. What a wet mess! He got water all over the place in his panic, and hair in my tank! Naughty boy learned his lesson though!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cassie would usually just watch for a little and then just try and eat the fish food. Probably because it has fish in it.

Cherry on the other hand is very nosy. I have two tanks in my room. One had fish and when it was empty she would stand up and look in and once we got water in it, she'd drink from it. Then when we got fish, I put a chair beside it and she'd sit and watch(and chase their shadows on the wall).

My other tank had frogs. She liked to sleep on top of the tank and watch the frogs. 

But I haven't had any trouble since my fish and frogs died...just the occasional peek in the tank.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I just got today 4 gourami. After like 6 hours Bryan didn't notice it yet.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Nebbie: ignores the tank
Paizly: ignores the tank (then again, with no back legs, she can't get up to it even if she wanted to)
Xanthe: I don't remember if it was her (probably not, as she hasn't bothered my tank), but maybe the cat before her... used to get up on top of my husband's tank and drink the water (he left one side of the lid off all the time, with only ONE light over the tank - he also always gets torties that look the same, so I never remember which stuff Kiddo did, and which stuff Xanthe did!)

Disco: This is a feral kitten (5 months old) that I had inside for a month while she and her sister recovered from URI and spaying. She LOVED watching the fish!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> I just got today 4 gourami. After like 6 hours Bryan didn't notice it yet.


O___O what beautiful photography! Do you have a flickr or deviantart?
(sry to be random, but...seriously!)


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

MinkaMuffin said:


> O___O what beautiful photography! Do you have a flickr or deviantart?


TY. 
Flickr


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

*Who is in the cave*

Bryan is not interested in aquarium at all.
Please have a look at live feed from my tank
jazu on USTREAM: just me on computer.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

What kind of camera do you use? Awesome pictures!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

RachandNito said:


> What kind of camera do you use? Awesome pictures!


Thank you.
Camera is the old one and the best Canon 350D


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

This is Kasey with one of our old tanks....we only have Saltwater now and she doesn't bother with it.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> I just got today 4 gourami. After like 6 hours Bryan didn't notice it yet.


I love gouramis! I have 2 dwarf gouramis myself. I wish I could have more varieties, but as I have a community tank with smaller fish like guppies, only the dwarf gouramis are compatible. Someday I'd love to have a second "semi-aggressive" tank of regular gouramis and other compatible fish. 

Also how in the world did you get such good photos? Every time I try to take photos of my fish, they move too fast and come out blurry.



Vivid Dawn said:


>


Wow, how many gallons is the big tank? It looks lovely! And what do you have in the smaller one? Looks like some kind of amphibian land/water terrarium setup?


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Or wait, looking at the photo again, is that smaller one a breeding tank? I've actually been considering setting up a small breeding tank to breed dwarf gouramis. My guppies breed easily in my large tank, but I've read gouramis require a more solitary setup for breeding.


----------



## April0684 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a 29g with 2 goldfish in it but Sparrow could care less. Salem used to like to sit and watch and sometimes paw at the tank when I first got him but here recently he has lost interest in them as well.

Before I moved out of my parents house we used to have a 55g tank with a huge oscar fish in there. We had the top off in the middle of doing a weekly water change for the fish. One of our cats Chyna took that moment to jump on top of the tank. I don't think she realised that the top of the tank was off and thought she was going to land on the top which she had done in the past. She fell right in to the tank and actually started swimming. My mom and I grabbed her as quick as we could out of the water but not before our oscar fish popped the end of her tail found out that it wasn't food and let go. Thank God oscars don't have teeth lol! Chyna never made another attempt to jump on top of that tank again lol! :lol:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

@Bryan: The Gourami's are adorable. Just remember it takes about 6 weeks for tanks to fully cycle.  What size tank is it? I see in your live video you added more fish too.

I hear that goldfish could live 20+ years if well taken care of..

Now..Misa loves looking at the 10 gallon but not so much with the two gallon. A few times she's jump on top of the 10 gallon and the Platies didn't do anything.. Noa was like whatever.


----------



## The Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2011)

I used to keep a betta in a 5 gallon, but after Jasio scared 2 to death and ate the third (how he got the tank open I'll never know), I've given up.

Had a 29 gallon tank before I got Jasio, Xerxes and Callista would watch the fish and drink from the basket filter but never went further than that. 

Good luck with your gouramis, they are very pretty.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I got rid of my aquarium after Tig decided that if he couldn't go fishing in the trout stream, the aquarium was an acceptable alternative. Even tho it has been 20 years ago now, I still am amused at the memory of Tig sitting up to his neck in the fish tank with such a satisfied look on his face and not a single fish left alive. 
And since I've got guys that like to play in water I can't justify encouraging fish murder.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So how is the aquarium doing?? :/


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Is doing mostly ok now. I had some problem with ich. Probably I bought some fish sick already. I had few casualties. Now I'm getting some NO2 spikes. Just trying to make it right. Bryan show no interest in aquarium and that a good news I think. I saw him once next to tank so I did this pic:










and here is my janitor Pleco Jani:


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

That's unusual behavior for Sammie. She was never interested in my tank.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I have never caught my cats fishing in my tanks, HOWEVER, the flat screen tv is wall mounted next to it, and there are always little water streaks on it, so i KNOW they get up there. They only have a teeny hole they could get their toes in, so I assume, since I have never lost any fish out of the blue, that they are probably a lot faster than my cats about getting away from the claws.


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

Momto3boys said:


> This is Kasey with one of our old tanks....we only have Saltwater now and she doesn't bother with it.


That is an incredibly beautiful cat!! Her markings remind of a snake.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I love the pictures of the cats watching the tanks. I was thinking about getting another tank set up. Mine got taken over by turtles for about 10 years and after that I got rid of my last tank. I've had both fresh and salt water over the years.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

many years ago I kept a fish tank, my cats enjoyed watching them, and occasionally drinking out of it. Pepper liked to tap the surface of the water just to watch them all shoot up to the top as if she was going to feed them (she would open the hood). The rest of the time she slept on top of the tanks lit hood.. I was constantly cleaning cat fur off the bulb. I never had them eat any fish. Now my birds on the other hand...


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha at least Sammie isn't jumping on it. Jani is a cutie pie!! = I love fishies! They are fun to watch.


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

Did you figure out your nitrate issues? Or is it nitrite that you're dealing with? I can't remember chemistry. I have a 56 tall with a tetra school and some rainbows. My cat likes to sit on top of the tank, and I caught him wet up to his 'elbows' the other day. The tank is tall though, so I don't think he could get anyone. I'd be more afraid that he'd fall in and not be able to get out, so I built it a canopy today. That way he can sit on it, and I won't worry about him drowning. 

Are you a member of fishlore bryan?


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Haha at least Sammie isn't jumping on it. Jani is a cutie pie!! = I love fishies! They are fun to watch.


Thank you.
Jani is not that small pleco anymore. On the picture he is 3" long. Now after 3 months I have him, he is now 7" long. I believe some day he will be way too big for my tank.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I have heard that sometimes when they jump on top of some aquariums, they fall in!LOL! But you've got to be abit careful if they fall in; it can either electricute the fish or the cat.(mainly fish).


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

bkitty said:


> I got rid of my aquarium after Tig decided that if he couldn't go fishing in the trout stream, the aquarium was an acceptable alternative. Even tho it has been 20 years ago now, I still am amused at the memory of Tig sitting up to his neck in the fish tank with such a satisfied look on his face and not a single fish left alive.
> And since I've got guys that like to play in water I can't justify encouraging fish murder.


 
LOL...that is my story too...only it was Mueller who figured out how to open the top and Oxford who would do all th4 swimming and fishing...a tag team effort that ate over $1000 in exotic fish.....we stopped after that


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> Thank you.
> Jani is not that small pleco anymore. On the picture he is 3" long. Now after 3 months I have him, he is now 7" long. I believe some day he will be way too big for my tank.


A lot of leco's get big. lol Maybe thats why a lot of them are in larger tanks instead of small 20 gallon tanks. You can try otos or snails.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

"What a strange fish. I want it for dinner"


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of "OMG WHAT IS THAT THING?! ITS GONNA EAT THE OTHER FISH!!!"


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

My cats have no interest in the fish tank. However Indy my Boston terrier quite likes watching the fishies!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

When I had my cat Autumn, she used to get up right beside the fish tank then jump on the motor and try to fish. We were forever getting her down. One day while she was on the motor doing this she fell in head first. She did get out of the tank quickly by herself and made a mess in her wake. She never did it again!!!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Isis loves to watch the fish when they are eating, and now that we have guppy frys, she is somewhat interested. She actually enjoys watching the plants move in the water, moreso than the fish. Such a funny cat!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> "What a strange fish. I want it for dinner"


I love how she is mocking the pleco! hehe... Those things get huge!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well I just adopted & she seems not to notice the fish...so far.
My previous kitty just ignored the fish. At first she'd stare for a while, but didn't try to tip it over.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> I love how she is mocking the pleco! hehe... Those things get huge!


Was 3" when I got him, now is 7".


----------

